# A Small Box Of 5 Cheapo's !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I keep these in a small plastic box and they fit in nicely. The box is 6.5" x 4.75 outside dimensions. I only take our maybe 3 at a time when in the field, but being that they are in this box I can decide which ones I wish to use and I always know where my Cheapo's are !.

The smallest sling (I have about 4 of these, but most are the larger bent wire units) has 2040, two have 1842, one has 3050 and the last has Latex Tubing's #303 as they stand now. They use pretty small pouches so 1/2 steel/lead is the biggest I use, I shoot marbles in my F-16's which have either one of Ray's pouches on it or A Tex's pouch slightly modified to a slightly smaller height.

These Cheapo's are the least expensive bent wire sling I found a few years ago (price since then has gone way up) I think I got them for around $2.00 each from china. As some of you may remember, the slingshot as it comes is the worst thing you will ever buy, the bolt attachment is *extremely* dangerous, the tubing is very short and is of extremely poor quality. The handle wrap is of poor quality but can be reused and wrapped better. The *ONLY* thing of use is the bent wire frame that will last for years and years of hard use and will not ever break like many of the other Chinese slings. The shape is also pretty good and is reasonable comfortable. They can be used in a looped tube configuration or jerry rigged like I did for OTT shooting using a weld nut with a paracord loop and a tube peg ... this way works great for me. the rubber tubing around the wire frame arms and eye is Latex Tubing's # 604, using dish soap to be able to slide it on the forks and around the eyelet area. the tubing also holds the weld nut from moving around and holds it secure.










Here is a pic of the 4 Cheapo's on the bottom ;- )










wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

As always, you are the wire-frame guy! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A wire frame arsenal.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a box of fun!

Great idea.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yesterday morning I unwrapped a "Real Cheap Cheapo" it is the same size as my other small wire sling but a little straighter in design and a very slightly thinner diameter wire. The pouch and tubing was just a joke and the cord wrap was just thrown around the frame. I took it apart, re-wrapped the frame, added black tubing on the forks, installed the weld nut gypsy tie rubber peg attachment, and here she is. This sling has looped 1842's and a micro fiber pouch.

Although this sling is very light weight and thin ... she can bring it, as baseball players say. This sling will shoot 5/16 to 7/16 steel most of the time. I may change out the tubes to 2040's for a lighter pull weight and better balance for 5/16 steel which I have a whole lot of.










wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a couple of these and they are great....frames,lol. Pardon my ignorance but what is a weld nut?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

skarrd said:


> i have a couple of these and they are great....frames,lol. Pardon my ignorance but what is a weld nut?


Here are the weld nuts from McMaster-Carr

https://www.mcmaster.com/weld-nuts

wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wll said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > i have a couple of these and they are great....frames,lol. Pardon my ignorance but what is a weld nut?
> ...


Cool! Thanks they look like an interesting project.


----------

